# Who do you appreciate the most on this website?



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

Remember any times someone has been extremely helpful or just someone to talk to?

Licorice
Cocoberry
Tonic
Miele
Shinx
Azure
Utarara
Painchri
Of course there are more, I'm sorry if I forgot about anyone!

This is a thread to let them know you appreciate them!


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 26, 2016)

I dont think ive been on this website long enough to make proper friends but 

Bogummy and ACNLover10 are two people who I appreciated alot c:


----------



## Licorice (Aug 26, 2016)

You're so sweet ;u;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 26, 2016)

I would say Oblivia, Peter, and Laudine as my top choices of appreciation.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Emi_C said:


> I dont think ive been on this website long enough to make proper friends but
> 
> Bogummy and ACNLover10 are two people who I appreciated alot c:



Yay thanks. c: I appreciate the following the most:

Breath Mint
Nightmares
SensaiGallade
peoyne for her super generous giveaway


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

Licorice said:


> You're so sweet ;u;



No problem. c:


----------



## xara (Aug 26, 2016)

i dont talk to people very much on here, but recently i've been talking to this one user and its honestly been really nice

if you see this, you know who you are (i hope lmao), thanks for actually taking the time to talk to me, you savage person you c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 26, 2016)

How about me myself, I'm pretty perfect. I don't talk to anyone here anymore anyway lol.

But if you're seeing this, Celestefey you're too ****ing perfect. Stay awesome 8)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually I'm just kidding Shirayuki is the love of my life. Not more than Widowmaker or Lucina though.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 26, 2016)

I appreciate lots of people, but I wouldn't like to name anyone in case I miss someone off and somebody ends up feeling bad about it. So, let's just say I appreciate all of you.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 26, 2016)

I appreciate everyone


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2016)

i appreciate 
um
actually im not feeling up to making a list so i'll just pull a lazy and say i appreciate everyone


----------



## seliph (Aug 26, 2016)

taesaek, zeph, lulu, mogyay, celestefey, crys, tom, oath, sparro, dogemon, rosie, sketch, esphas, claire, jacob, thunder, kaylee, janet

uHH there's probably more but I'm still tired and unable to think properly rn


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't know much people (or anyone, I should say, lol). I appreciate most people in this forum. c:


----------



## jiny (Aug 26, 2016)

taesaek & I think that's it. idk


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 26, 2016)

Uhh well I would've said quite a few people, but I don't seem to have any friends anymore.....
I guess..... Now don't say this is stupid >.> but Oblivia is gr8 :^) shh


----------



## piichinu (Aug 26, 2016)

the ones that pay up

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Uhh well I would've said quite a few people, but I don't seem to have any friends anymore.....
> I guess..... Now don't say this is stupid >.> but Oblivia is gr8 :^) shh



ok i just have to say pockys alt has the exact same avatar as u


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 26, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Yay thanks. c: I appreciate the following the most:
> 
> Breath Mint
> Nightmares
> ...



SOMEONE

ILY ACNLHATER69  <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



hiyori said:


> the ones that pay up
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



LMAO what?? What's her username?


----------



## piichinu (Aug 26, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> SOMEONE
> 
> ILY ACNLHATER69  <3
> 
> ...



my bad its the sig but still http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?96429-yukiko


----------



## Aquari (Aug 26, 2016)

awww flamingo <333

my list is:

*whiteflamingo

focus

moko (the rad turt)

glake 

azure

kingdad

kianli

charlise 

Xerolin 

Stalfos*

and pretty much everyone else on my friends list, love ya'll! :'>


----------



## Psydye (Aug 26, 2016)

Sheila(formerly moko)


----------



## Brad (Aug 26, 2016)

*THE WONDERFUL MOD STAFF*


----------



## jiny (Aug 26, 2016)

lol woops i forgot nightmares whyy :> im sorry !!!!!

also my brain is functioning now so i have more ppl

tonic
all the mods/admins
yoongi (the user but she's not very active )

and i actually think that's it


----------



## kayleee (Aug 27, 2016)

Jav's thighs


----------



## moonford (Aug 27, 2016)

Tonic said:


> awww flamingo <333
> 
> my list is:
> 
> ...



Thank you. <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 27, 2016)

Sheila for sure. KingDad too, #1 Waifu. I also appreciate everyone I interact with on here, no matter how seldom. <3


----------



## namiieco (Aug 27, 2016)

treetops
whiteflamingo
tonic
&all mods&admins


----------



## moonford (Aug 27, 2016)

Utarara said:


> treetops
> whiteflamingo
> tonic
> &all mods&admins



Thank you. <3


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 27, 2016)

Not really sure, I have some people I have odd chats with so probably them. Probably Laudine out of the staff because she gave me a tasty cake and probably not tom because I gave him two green candies and a cake once and he didn't say thanks and he makes rude jokes.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 27, 2016)

every1 on here who doesnt hate me i gues s


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 27, 2016)

Crash for his kindness and helpfulness and his cycling guide.


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 27, 2016)

Anyone who helped me get my villagers.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 27, 2016)

Jeremy <3


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 27, 2016)

pretty much everyone there's lots of amazing people here but i have to say pawpatrolbab the most,!!


----------



## jiny (Aug 27, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> Crash for his kindness and helpfulness and his cycling guide.



Crash is a girl lmao


----------



## Trystin (Aug 27, 2016)

Anyone from the staff. And MidnaEmiko.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 27, 2016)

Here are some people who brighten my day:

Bowie
BringMeTheHorizon
Fleshy
Hulaette
Sheila
SilkSpectre
Snowwhite
Tonic
ZebraQueen

If you're missing your name on my list it's probably just because I forgot to remember you. Sorry.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 27, 2016)

harlequin said:


> i dont talk to people very much on here, but recently i've been talking to this one user and its honestly been really nice
> 
> if you see this, you know who you are (i hope lmao), thanks for actually taking the time to talk to me, you savage person you c:



man...love you my marina and the diamonds savage fan <3

-Bahamut

-Sheila (best ninja turtle 2k16)

-Dawnpiplup

-lars708

-twentyonepilots

-MOST SAVAGE MARINA AND THE DIAMONDS FAN HERE


c:


----------



## Kevinnn (Aug 27, 2016)

obviously Chrystina<3


----------



## maekii (Aug 27, 2016)

RainbowCherry is cool, we played a game together one time and it was pretty fun.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 27, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Here are some people who brighten my day:
> 
> Bowie
> BringMeTheHorizon
> ...


Stalfos! Fer sure you made me feel welcome and at home here! ^_^


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 27, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Here are some people who brighten my day:
> 
> Bowie
> BringMeTheHorizon
> ...



Oh my, thank you!!


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2016)

Tina is the bestest.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 27, 2016)

Aerate, nvll, taesaek, and mogyay are all really lovely, I like talking to them and seeing their posts. There's plenty of other users too that I like seeing around and I wish I wasn't so shy to approach some of you. ^^"


----------



## Miii (Aug 27, 2016)

The mods keeping us all in check


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 27, 2016)

Everybody!


----------



## Togekid (Aug 27, 2016)

Lol I know no one plz I have no friends
Notice me anyone ;(


----------



## Antonio (Aug 27, 2016)

Tommie


----------



## Tensu (Aug 27, 2016)

Here are a few pretty cool people I've met.

ThatOneCCJ i won't forget your gift ;]
Tonic
Nightmares
Painchri
N e s s
WhiteFlamingo
Fleshy

Sorry if I missed anyone. You're all cool


----------



## moonford (Aug 28, 2016)

Azure said:


> Here are a few pretty cool people I've met.
> 
> ThatOneCCJ i won't forget your gift ;]
> Tonic
> ...



I appreciate you too, Togedemaru 4 ever!


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 28, 2016)

Azure said:


> Here are a few pretty cool people I've met.
> 
> ThatOneCCJ i won't forget your gift ;]
> Tonic
> ...



You're cool too aaah ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



kianli said:


> lol woops i forgot nightmares whyy :> im sorry !!!!!
> 
> also my brain is functioning now so i have more ppl
> 
> ...



yOU TOO


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2016)

thanks for mentions, but yeah all my friends and cool peeps I talk to regularly. No one mentioned, no one forgotten but I think you know who you are <3

-hugs y'all-


----------



## debinoresu (Aug 28, 2016)

idk i dont really have any friends active on here and i havent tried to make friends again in the community

i appreciate the mods the most i guess? theyre pretty nice and try really hard for us so yea. for the meantime, the mods. im mostly pretty lonely on tbt for now tho


----------



## tae (Aug 28, 2016)

nvll, that zephyr guy, tom, minties, oath2order, etchasketch, lethallulu, celestefey, damniel, n e s s, cpu, curry, mogyay, kianli, oblivia, toadsworthy,  and probably alot more who've slipped my mind recently.


----------



## f11 (Aug 28, 2016)

kallie, jacob, natty, tae, nvll


----------



## amanda1983 (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm still quite new here but there are already lots of people I appreciate chatting to and/or seeing their posts around. I can't really make a list of those people as it would be really REALLY long as I enjoy seeing all kinds of perspectives given in discussions, whether I agree with them or not.. and would probably come off as vaguely stalker-like since I am bad at actually striking up conversation directly (in RL, too) so mainly just post in threads unless someone contacts me. 

The people I appreciate most of all are of course the mods and admin team who keep everything running as smoothly as possible. Thanks for putting in so much time and effort to keep this place awesome!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2016)

I appericate my fan club: 

Tom,Chrystina,Cory,Mog,Taesack,Panda,MissLilly, Happinessdelight, Dolby, Toadsworthy, Bygno, and a bunch of others that are slipping my mind rn. You may be my fans but I love you guys more than you probably think <3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2016)

idk no one really talks to me anymore lolloll

buuut <3 Aradai, Tom, Beary, Jawile, Natty, Oath and Flyffel who talk to me once in a while :'D

Lots of old friends who I used to talk to a long time ago but probably stopped using the site too


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 28, 2016)

idk, probably jeremy, because he probably pays the server bills to keep the site running


----------



## Bowie (Aug 28, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Here are some people who brighten my day:
> 
> Bowie
> BringMeTheHorizon
> ...



Thank you so very much!


----------



## zeoli (Aug 28, 2016)

I appreciate Umeiko, Darkdesertfox, Hatori, Vexnir, and Shirohibiki very much <3


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 28, 2016)

Whiteflamingo, the staff, Kawaii Cupcakes, painchri589, sunwolf, SensaiGallade, Skeweekerz, toadsworthy, and anyone who I haven't mentioned here because these are from my head rn <3


----------



## Crash (Aug 28, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> Crash for his kindness and helpfulness and his cycling guide.





kianli said:


> Crash is a girl lmao


thank you, I appreciate you too!!  but yes, I am a girl lmao

ive met a ton of super nice people on here, but the first person that comes to mind is javocado. he's a pain in my ass but he's helped me so much and ill probably never be able to repay him, ily jav :')

also helloxcutiee, mogyay, pechue, king dad, moko (/sheila), chrystina, jacob, toadsworthy, taesaek...? definitely a lot more as well as everyone on my friends list but I have a terrible memory. the staff is wonderful as well, ive always had great experiences with every mod/admin ive interacted with!


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 29, 2016)

riummi is gr8.


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 29, 2016)

But seriously though, ever since I came back on this site I stumbled upon her and her amazing talent and it caught my eye, shes a perfectionist when it comes to her art, and it boils down to her hating what she drew even when it turns out amazing. When I got to know her better in time I realized she's like me in most ways, but harder to understand, I felt like I wasn't "alone" that someone actually gets me out there, that it was okay to be quiet at times even if our personalities aren't striking or outgoing but she was interesting in my eyes, she filled that lonely void I had. I guess I loved how down to earth she felt, that we could just talk about anything and her sense of humor is exactly like mine as well in ways. She knows how to make me laugh out of no where when I'm being a depressed idiot, or knows how to snap me out of it at random times when i know she's just doing it to make sure I'm okay, I realized that after a few times even when I'm acting distant or cold. She probably doesn't know how much of an impact she's had on my life since the day we first talked but thank you riummi for being there for me when I know you've been going through your own stressful things. I hope you feel the same or at I least brightened up one of your days, I really do appreciate you, thank you for everything. Most of all thank you for being my friend, I don't deserve you.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 29, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Here are some people who brighten my day:
> 
> Bowie
> BringMeTheHorizon
> ...



aw thx! :'}


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Aug 29, 2016)

AquaStrudel and ZebraQueen are both pretty cool people.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Aug 29, 2016)

There have been a lot of lovely people who have contacted me while I've not been well. They haven't made a song or dance about it but they've made sure to check I'm okay. Even those who didn't know what was wrong with me made the effort to find out 
Appreciate it very much and they know exactly who they are xx


----------



## Javocado (Aug 29, 2016)

I'll always have mad love for Sock, Pally, LINE Grouperinos, Crash, Ahri, Jake, Kisstoefur, Natty, Ragdoll, and moggymog. I'm also grateful for those who take time out of their day to throwdown in Smash, race in MK8, or just shoot the poop with me. A final shoutout to the powers that b that keep this site up and running. If it wasn't for you, I wouldn't have met these lovely names listed above so a thousand thanks!!!


----------



## Tensu (Aug 29, 2016)

Woah, I forgot King Dad, and Penn. You guys are awesome too!


----------



## tae (Aug 30, 2016)

@crash i luv u too <3 a a a a


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 30, 2016)

There are so many people here that I appreciate that I cannot name them all. In all honesty they're all the reason I come back here every now and then, just to see how they're doing. I'd try to name them, but everyone's been changing names, so you all know who you are!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 30, 2016)

Damniel said:


> I appericate my fan club:
> 
> Tom,Chrystina,Cory,Mog,Taesack,Panda,MissLilly, Happinessdelight, Dolby, Toadsworthy, Bygno, and a bunch of others that are slipping my mind rn. You may be my fans but I love you guys more than you probably think <3



You are my fan don't lie.

I appreciate the mods most of all. Don't worry one day you'll all be freed from this place shhhh
Daniel, Lulu, Hatori, Zephyr, Happinessdelight, Cad, Sheila, Gregrii, Sucre... A bunch of people really. They all made me feel right at home, and gave me lots of laughs! Most don't really speak with me anymore but hey, we have the memories ^.^


----------



## Kip (Aug 30, 2016)

All of the mods/admins. They're all so dedicated and hard working, it makes me wonder how they keep up with everything.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 30, 2016)

Anyone who's helped me in any way and anyone who takes the time to read my threads! <3


----------



## Jake (Aug 31, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Jake



I'm glad someone likes me, Javi.


----------



## Hay (Aug 31, 2016)

Nothing


Jk lol this site is great I like everyone


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

I appreciate Shattered. 

Seriously though, wtf. "What do you smell like?"


----------



## hamster (Sep 3, 2016)

haven't been on here for long, but everyone seems so nice on here. so i guess everyone?


----------



## vel (Sep 3, 2016)

my 8 friends and some other people who are not on my friend's list


----------



## Soda Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

I appreciate all my friends, anyone with soda or fox in their username, and all the Fire Emblem and Overwatch players.

I wanted to name one person specifically, and that's Bowie.  Bowie you are awesome!


----------



## Squidward (Sep 3, 2016)

Cinmoobun, she was always very kind and friendly to me.


----------



## Zane (Sep 3, 2016)

everyone who's never made a donald trump thread


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 3, 2016)

All the savages who put people in their place.(you know who you are)


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 4, 2016)

Celestefey, DarkDesertFox, Bahamut, pandapples, Hatori, laurenx, Shirayuki, Moko, everyone from the Overwatch and Soda pop discord crew are all people I'm crazy about and glad to have met.Along with everyone else on the site and the mods for making this place what it is


----------

